# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  G+

## khongcontengoi

Công ty TNHH IDC Việt Nam Chuyên phân phối các loại sản phẩm viễn thông bao gồm:


Phụ Kiện Quang: ODF, Dây Nhẩy Quang, Máy Hàn Quang….
 Fiber Cable: AMP, LS, Alantek, VietNam, NECERO…
 Converter Quang: 3Onedata, Planet, Tp-link, Optone, UPCOM, TE, WINTOP……
 Switch: Cisco, HP, Draytek, 3Onedata, Buffalo, TP-link, Engenius….
 Firewall: Fortinet, Sonicwall, Draytek….
 Cable Mạng: AMP, ADC Krone, LS, Alantek, Hosiwell ….
 Cable Tín Hiệu Điều Khiển: Lappkabel, Belden, Alantek, Hosiwell, LS ….

Bộ Lưu Điện: APC , Maruson, Emerson, Santak, EATON, DALE, SIEL …
 Thiết Bị Trống Sét: APC, tp-link ….
 Tủ Rack: APC, Emerson, LS, SGRACK, EKORack, VietRack, HQRack, UNIRACK …
 Thang Máng cable: LS, VietNam …
 Tất cả các sản phẩm đều là hàng chính hãng và có đầy đủ giấy tờ CO, CQ. Thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng.

Vui lòng liên hệ Hotlien: 0945.163.366 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ giá tốt nhất

Giao và vận chuyển hàng tận nơi theo yêu cầu của khách hàng nhanh nhất.

CTY TNHH VIỄN THÔNG IDC VIỆT NAM

HN Office : Số 31, ngách 28/184, phố Hoa Bằng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
TP.HCM Office : Số 736/182 Lê Đức Thọ P15, Quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM

----------

